# Dwarf gourami swimming very fast in circles



## ashtricks (Feb 15, 2012)

1. Size of tank? 10 g

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia?
b. Nitrite? 0
c. Nitrate?0
d. pH, KH and GH? gh 120, kh 120, ph 7 - 7.5
e. Test kit? api strips

3. Temperature? 80 

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? FW

5. How long the aquarium has been set up?3+ years

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them?4 schwartz cory, 1 oto, 1 dwarf gourami (now in hospital tank)

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? No

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants?Lots of plants
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom?sand
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? 2 decor pieces, 1 black PVC cave

9. a. Filtration?whisper 10i, 40% water change every other weekend
b. Heater? Y

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used?6-8 hrs, CFL
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long?indirect

11. a. Water change schedule?every other weekend
b. Volume of water changed?40%
c. Well water, tap water, RO water?tap
d. Water conditioner used?prime
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed?during water change

12. Foods?tetra flakes, hikari micro wafers, FDBW, hikari sinking pellets
How often are they fed?once a day

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms?Swimming erratically in circles. Cannot maintain balance. Heavy breathing.
b. Appearance of poop?Did not observe
c. Appearance of gills?Look Ok

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? No 
b. What meds were used?

15. Insert photos of fish in question and full tank shot if necessary.





Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...orm-read-before-you-post-61135/#ixzz1z7A1Jofl


----------



## ashtricks (Feb 15, 2012)

The water was slightly cloudy for a couple of days suddenly. Checked the parameters and saw that GH and KH had shot off scale. Also recently changed the substrate from gravel to play sand. Used a cycled filter pad + cycled decor. Checked parameters regularly. No spikes in ammonia/NO2/NO3 detected.


----------



## ashtricks (Feb 15, 2012)

And now he has regained composure. He looks normal now. Still a bit skittish, but swimming well. he is displaying is fins, exploring the hospital tank with his feelers.


----------

